# Hydrogen Peroxide full tank dosing - hair algae



## Corrie (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm dosing 1 tbs (table spoon) per 5 gal..wait 14-20mins...100% water change...then the full dose of Excel (one/two)
..did that one time only, removed the filters, and added power heads for lots of circulation

What I'm not clear on...

1. How soon should you see hair algae dying? (it's been two days and it's not really dead yet)..water is cloudy so something died

2. Is this supposed to be a one time thing?..or do you do this every day?....every few days? Do you repeat this until it works??? 

I searched and read my brains out and can't find those two answers..


What I'm not asking:
underlying problems that need to be fixed
Algaefix
Spot treatment


----------



## Corrie (Jul 21, 2012)

update:

Followed Darkcobra's instructions, and did it again today..
..four days from the first time

Fish and snails are fine....

Hair algae seems to be suffering really bad this time...


----------



## Corrie (Jul 21, 2012)

...fifth day

All hair algae gone, water clear, snails and fish are fine


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Awesome sounds like it worked. Still need to fix the root cause though or it will be right back


----------



## Corrie (Jul 21, 2012)

Just can't help it...can you?


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Happy to hear it worked. And you did exactly the right thing by waiting a few days to see effect, before trying a follow-up treatment. roud:


----------



## Corrie (Jul 21, 2012)

DarkCobra said:


> Happy to hear it worked. roud:


Yes it did!...and thank you very much!

I had the peroxide and Excel..and didn't need to buy anything more..
...and it worked perfectly!


----------

